# MySQL - zu viele Abfragen bzw. Performance verbessern



## fercules (29. April 2004)

Ich habe ein mehr oder weniger kleines Shop System in PHP/MySQL gebastelt, ab und zu lahmt es jedoch. Ich vermute dass liegt an den vielen MySQL Abfrage die in den Scripts gemacht werden. Gibt es hier irgendeine Möglichkeit die Performance zu verbessern, z.b. indem man nach jeder DB-Abfrage die Datenbank mit mysql.close() schließt?

Ich habe schon einen root server und schon beim prototypen lahmt es. wenn jetzt viele shops auf meinem server liegen und die kunden kommen, wird es ja um das hundertfache schlimmer....kann man da gar nichts machen?

grüße
fercules


----------



## Gumbo (29. April 2004)

Lies dir mal das Kapitel zur MySQL-Optimierung im Handbuch nach:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;MySQL Manual | 6 MySQL-Optimierung

Hier empfehle ich Unterabschnitte des folgenden Kapitel besonders:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;MySQL Manual | 6.2 SELECTs und andere Anfragen optimieren


----------



## fercules (29. April 2004)

*versuchen*

alles klar, ich werds mal versuchen. ansonsten war nämlich monatelange vollzeitarbeit umsonst (


----------



## fercules (29. April 2004)

*overhead*

wofür steht eigentlich der overhead bzw. überhang bei phpmyadmin? derzeit sind es bei mir in meiner ersten tabelle 1.864 bytes.


----------

